# LR 3 Publish services plugin



## lex (Oct 13, 2010)

How do I add a plugin (animoto) to my publish services? I am trying to add it with the Facebook and Flickr that were preloaded in LR. Is this possible to have them show up there?

Thanks much


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 13, 2010)

Publish Services aren't just normal plug-ins - they have to be built specially to use in Publish. I haven't had chance to look at Animoto yet, but if it's installed and not showing up in Publish, then I'd assume it's not set up to do that.


----------



## lex (Oct 13, 2010)

What are the steps to install a plugin? I dont think I am doing it correctly.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2010)

[quote author=lex link=topic=113'9.msg76'28#msg76'28 date=1287''7576]
What are the steps to install a plugin? I dont think I am doing it correctly.

[/quote]These are listed on the Animoto Website
http://animoto.com/extras/lightroom


----------

